# L.A. Cyclists for Film



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. The spots were filled immediately; apologies to those for whom we did not have a spot.

Thx.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

w4ta said:


> Universal is shooting a major release in West L.A. over the next two weeks and needs road cyclists for full days on Aug 18,19, 24, and 25. PM me if you are interested and would like details.
> 
> Thx.



You mean like young, super fit and thin cyclists who look sort of like pro road racers or mere mortal looking, slightly fat 40 something road cyclists? I do have a very nice bike though.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

Don't worry, TX; just show up. As they say, "we'll fix it in post."


----------

